# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Δυστυχώς έχασα το παπαγαλάκι μου

## perry

Καλησπέρα παιδιά..Ίσως γραφώ το πιο λυπητερό ποστ απο τοτε που γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ..Χτες το βράδυ γυρω στις 7 έχασα δυστυχώς το παπαγαλάκι μου και εχω στεναχωρήθει παρα πολυ..Ας τα πάρω απο την αρχή παρασκευή με σάββατο παρατηρώ ασυνήθιστες κουτσουλίες..Λίγο πιο μεγάλες και πιο πράσινες..Λέω κατι μπορει να το πείραξε ή να ήταν απο το φαι..Αλλα γύρω στο βραδυ άρχισε και διάρροια με πράσινα υγρα..Αμέσως το πηγα σε κτηνίατρο γιατι σκέφτηκα οτι αν το έλεγα σε εσας θα ηταν δυσκολο χωρις να το δειτε να πειτε κατι..Αφου ειδε τις κουτσουλιες του και το εξετασε μου ειπε οτι δεν ηταν τιποτα σημαντικο απλα μια γαστρεντεριτιδα και μαλλον επειδη θα ειχε πεσει το ανοσοποιητικο του συστημα για καποιο λογο..μπορει και επειδη δεν ειχε ταιρι..Εν τω μεταξυ το budgie μου ηταν γυρω 9 μηνων και της λεω αφου ασχολουμαι εγω μαζι του πολλες ωρες δεν νομιζω να ειναι αυτο..Τελοσπαντων μου εδωσε να του βαζω baytril στο νερο για 7 μερες με συρριγα 0,5 στα 50ml και παραλληλα να του δινω και μια πολυβιταμινη..Στην αρχη δευτερα τριτη πηγαινε καλυτερα ή τουλαχιστον δεν χειροτερευε αλλα απο χθες το πρωι ειχε χειροτερεψει ηταν φουσκωμενο δεν ειχε διαθεση για τπτ και εκανε κατι σαν εμετο ειχε δηλαδη κατι υγρα στο στομα του και τιναζε τον λαιμο συνεχεια..Μεχρι να την παρω τηλ να δω τι να κανω δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερε το μικρο μου..Σημερα ειμαι κομματια πραγματικα..και γιατι σκεφτηκα οτι ισως εσεις μπορουσατε να με βοηθησετε καλυτερα αλλα και γιατι εφυγε τοσο αδικα και τοσο μικρο..Δεν εχω διαθεση ουτε το κλουβι του να κοιταξω πραγματικα..Μου λειπει παρα πολυ..Αδειασε το σπιτι  :sad:

----------


## blackmailer

Λυπάμαι πολύ για το μικρό σου φίλο...καλό ταξίδι να έχει εύχομαι. Δυστυχώς οι απώλειες είναι μέσα σε αυτό το χόμπι, το σημαντικό είναι να βλέπουμε τι πήγε στραβά και να μην το επαναλάβουμε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ Περικλή...Ποτέ δεν είναι εύκολο όταν χάνουμε ένα φιλαράκι που ήμασταν δεμένοι μαζί του....

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι  ....

το πουλακι ειτε επαθε τοξικωση απο κατι που εφαγε (συνηθως μετα απο ξυσιμο μεταλλικων αντικειμενων πχ χαλκο ,ψευδαργυρο ,μολυβδο ,μπρουτζο ,σκουρια κλπ ) και καταστραφηκαν νεφρα και συκωτι  ή καποια σαλμονελλωση ανθεκτικη σε ενα απο τα πιο ισχυρα φαρμακα για αυτη ή  σου βαζω και μια μικρη πιθανοτητα για τριχομοναδες ,ειδικα αν ερχεται σε επαφη με εξωτερικα πουλια οπως σπουργιτια ,δεκαοχτουρες 

για μενα δεν ηταν λαθος οτι σου δωσε ,αλλα επρεπε να καλυψει και την περιπτωση τοξικωσης με παροχη ενεργου ανθρακα (ειδικο καρβουνακι ) 

το πουλακι εκανε βολτες εκτος κλουβιου; εβαλες στο κλουβι προσφατα καποιο νεο παιχνιδι;

----------


## perry

Εκανε βόλτές εκτος κλουβιου αλλα παντοτε με την επιβλεψη μου..δεν ειχα κατι μεταλλικο μεσα στο δωματιο..οπως και δεν ειχε επαφη με αλλα πουλια γιατι ηταν μεσα σε δωματιο..Τωρα οσο αφορα το κλουβι μεταλλικα ειχε μονο τους κρικους που κρεμαμε τα παιχνιδια αλλα δεν ηταν σκουριασμενοι..Οσο για τροφη του δινα συσκευασμενη παντα versele laga και κεχρι και λαχανικα σπανακι συνηθως και μηλο απο φρουτα και αυγο 1 φορα την εβδομαδα γιατι τα αλλα δεν τα ετρωγε..Παντως τελευταια δεν ειχε φαει κατι ωστε να το πειραξει γιατι του ειχα αφησει μονο την τροφη του μεσα.Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να επαθε παντως φαινοταν σοβαρο..

----------


## xrisam

Λυπάμε πολύ Περικλή. :Ashamed0005:

----------


## perry

Δημητρη τωρα που ειδα καλυτερα στο φως το κλουβακι του γιατι το εβγαλα εξω στο μπαλκονι η αλυσιδιτσα που κρεμοταν μια κουρνια του που ηταν σαν σπιραλ σαν να ειχε αρχισει λιγο να σκουριαζει..Αν ηταν απο αυτο ρε παιδια που να το ξερα να το πετουσα χιλιες φορες..τι να πω..

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Λυπάμαι για τον χαμό του φίλου σου, μάθε από τα λάθη σου αν υπάρχουν και γίνε
καλύτερος. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το θυμάσαι πάντα .Λυπάμαι

----------


## stefos

κριμα για την απωλεια σου , μην ριχνεις ευθυνες στον εαυτο σου εκ΄των υστερων δεν εχει νοημα

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι σιγουρο Περικλη .Απλα αν παρεις νεο πουλακι ,καλα ειναι να την αφαιρεσεις για καθε ενδεχομενο

----------


## HarrisC

Λυπαμαι Περικλη για την απωλεια σου.Ακου τι θα κανεις.Πλυνε καλα το κλουβι με ζεστο νερο και διαλυμα χλωρινης,στεγνωσε το ΚΑΙ 
πηγαινε παρε ενα νεο παπαγαλακι :Happy:

----------


## perry

Σας ευχαριστω ολους..Την κουρνια την πεταξα κιολας..και οτι αλλο μεταλλικο θα το αντικαστησω με πλαστικο..τα σιδερακια απο τις ταιστρες δεν εχουν σκουριασει να τα αφησω ή οχι?Θα το πλυνω το κλουβι καλα οπως μου ειπατε και προς το παρον θα αφοσιωθω στο καναρινακι μου γιατι δεν ειμαι ετοιμος να το αντικαταστασω στην καρδια μου ακομα..Καποια στιγμη προς την ανοιξη ισως το σκεφτω να παρω αλλο πουλακι..

----------


## mrsoulis

Κρίμα... Καινούργιο πάρε όταν στο ζητήσει η καρδιά σου και όχι σαν φάρμακο για να ξεχάσεις το χαμό του άλλου...

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:  Λυπαμαι πραγματικα,καλο ταξειδι στο φιλαρακι σου.

----------


## e2014

περικλη λυπαμαι κι εγω πολυ,ευχομαι να μην ειχε συμβει .... αλλα δυστυχως ειναι ολα στο προγραμμα.... αφοσιωσου οπως ειπες στο καναρινακι σου,κι οταν θα νιωσεις ετοιμος παιρνεις καποιο αλλο παπαγαλακι....

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το παπαγαλακι σου ειναι πολυ κριμα

----------


## constantinos

Σε νοιωθω απολυτα φιλε μου.Το δικο μου, ενα κοκατιλ, κανοντας τη συνηθισμενη του βολτα μεσα στο σπιτι βρηκε το παραθυρο της κουζινας που ειχα ξεχασει ανοιχτο και εφυγε στο μπαλκονι και απο εκει το εχασα.Το κακο ειναι πως δεν εχω πλεον την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να το αντικαταστησω και καθομαι και εγω οπως και εσυ και κοιταω το αδειο κλουβι και δεν εχω κουραγιο να το μαζεψω.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Λυπάμαι πολύ κι εγώ... ξέρω βέβαια, πως ό,τι και να πούμε, η στενοχώρια δεν μετριάζεται.....

----------


## WhiteFace

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ Περικλή...

----------

